# Detonation problems!!~



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well Ive finally experiened my first case of detonation this week. The problem is that it only happen with 3rd and 4th gear. It doesnt happen in 1-2 gears. Is this possible and could it be bad gas causing this or plug gap? And shouldnt it be more consistent within every gear? 
Also I noticed my cam timing has jumped. Because of this my engine sputters consistently from 5k+ except at 15psi. When I checked it last, the timing was 5 degrees but now I set it back to 15 with the timing off. Car feels lively but does this cause detonation too? Also probable causes besides guides and tensioner for the jump? 
I had the motor rebuilt and didnt change those items. The motor is 9.1 with a T28 in a Gti-r motor running 93oct and JWT. Im looking for any info or solution. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

What plugs are your running? If your not all ready running BKR7E (or the equivlant plats) maybe you should give them a try since you have slightly higher compression.

I'm running BKR6E with no problem but I have a 98 Avenir SR20DET with 8:5.1 compression and I only use 91 octane, stock DE ECU, Apex SAFC, Apex TT.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what brand of gas are u using?


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I used Amoco this last tank. Im only getting 70mi at half tank so Im thinking its the gas. Other than that the motor is fine tho. Checked and had 200psi compression all around. Just hope the detonation didnt do anything too bad thats all. As for the plugs, I should regap them when I do the cam timing next week. Its .28 right now and I ran a 108mph trap speed with the timing at 5 degrees so I dont think it was that bad.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool beans


----------

